# imagina, então, que és



## dragona

É um trecho da tradução de um poema de Omar Khayyam ("Rubaiyat"), que fala da fugacidade da vida...:

*E se o vinho que bebes, o lábio que oprimes*
*findam nesse nada que a tudo dá sumiço,*
*imagina, então, que és; não podes ser senão*
*o que hás-de ser: nada. Não serás menos que isso.*
** 
Eu conheço o significado geral da estrofa, mas gostaria de fazer uma tradução o mais aproximada que se poda do texto em português, e tenho dúvidas com esa frase...
 
**


----------



## Vanda

Vou dar uma tradução literal para a palavra e deixo aos entendidos como fica no espanhol.
imagina aqui pode ser entendido como  _piensa_
que és = _que es_


----------



## Outsider

«...imagínate entonces que eres; que no puedes sino ser, lo que un día serás...»


----------



## Mangato

dragona said:


> É um trecho da tradução de um poema de Omar Khayyam ("Rubaiyat"), que fala da fugacidade da vida...:
> 
> *E se o vinho que bebes, o lábio que oprimes*
> *findam nesse nada que a tudo dá sumiço,*
> *imagina, então, que és; não podes ser senão*
> *o que hás-de ser: nada. Não serás menos que isso.*
> 
> Eu conheço o significado geral da estrofa, mas gostaria de fazer uma tradução o mais aproximada que se poda do texto em português, e tenho dúvidas com esa frase...


 
imagínate, entonces lo que eres; 


Creo que el poema en español precisa remarcar el sujeto​


----------



## Outsider

Pero creo que en este caso el _que_ no es un pronombre, sino una conjunción.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Olá!



> E se o vinho que bebes, o lábio que oprimes
> findam nesse nada que a tudo dá sumiço,
> imagina, então, que és; não podes ser senão
> o que hás-de ser: nada. Não serás menos que isso.



[...]Imagina entonces que eres; no puedes ser sino lo que has de ser: nada. No serás menos que eso.

Hheheh, ¡ojalá lo hubiese podido traducir todo!



> Pero creo que en este caso el _que_ no es un pronombre, sino una conjunción.


 
Es así, Outsider.

Tchau.


----------



## dragona

...Sigo sin encontrarle el sentido. A ver, puede ser "imagina, entonces, lo que eres" = como si tratara de saber *qué* soy; o "imagina, entonces, *que eres*" como si en realidad yo no *fuera* nada (muy metafísico el poema ) ¿Ustedes qué creen?


----------



## Mangato

Creo que es un un matiz muy interesante. En español existe una diferencia de concepto, que entendemos muy bien, aunque seguramente yo la explico muy mal , entre _que soy_ y _lo que soy_. En el primer caso implica una definición simplemente. Ejemplo* piensa que eres ... una persona.* Necesita de complemento.​Cuando decimos: _piensa *lo *que eres,_ el complemento es *lo*, e implica un autoconocimiento, una reflexión  y un énfasis en la frase.​_Piensa que estás haciendo.... bien , mal, él ridículo, una traducción, etc........_​_Piensa *lo* que estás haciendo = reflexiona que haces._
_Piensa lo que eres= Reflexiona qué o cómo eres_​Acho que em lugar de acrescentar luz, adiciono confusão. ​Cumprimentos ​Mangato.​


----------



## Outsider

La interpretación básica del poema es muy simple:



dragona said:


> *imagina, então, que és; não podes ser senão*
> *o que hás-de ser: nada. Não serás menos que isso.*


«Imagina que és... nada.» Pero, antes de llegar a esta conclusión, Khayyam la justifica entre el inicio y el final de la frase.


----------



## Tomby

Eis a minha tentativa sobre a frase "...imagina, então, que és...": 
Pessoalmente, acho que as duas traduções, ora "..._imagínate entonces que eres_" [Outsider], ora "_...imagínate, entonces lo que eres_" [Mangato], estão certas.
Eu diria "_...imagina, entonces, qué eres_" porque não precisa o pronome "_lo_".
A minha hesitação versa sobre a acentuação do pronome relativo "_que_", pois no DRAE aparece a seguinte frase: "_No sé qué decir_" (ponto 3, _que_). 
Enfim, acho que quaisquer das traduções pode ser boa. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## dragona

Ok, muito obrigada por suas respostas! Como dijo Tombatossals, el problema residía en la acentuación del *que*: Al no tener que acentuarse en portugués, da lugar a dos interpretaciones:

1) "*qué* eres" (o "lo que eres", que es lo mismo)
y
2) "...*que* eres..."

Creo que, al final, me inclino más por la primera; porque me resulta un poco rebuscado interponer una frase al "desenlace" del verbo SER de la forma en que está hecho en el poema (aunque también podría tratarse de una mala traducción del árabe, en cuanto a los signos de puntuación)
¡Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Outsider

No creo que sea la primera interpretación, Dragona y Tombatossals. En portugués, se diría "o que" en ese caso, y no "que".


----------



## dragona

Outsider said:


> No creo que sea la primera interpretación, Dragona y Tombatossals. En portugués, se diría "o que" en ese caso, y no "que".


 
Pero la frase *"imagina, então, que és; não podes ser senão o que hás de ser: nada"* ¿no está mal en su sintaxis?

En español, *"piensa, entonces, que eres; no puedes ser sino lo que has de ser: nada"* no está bien redactado.

Esto está muy misterioso...


----------



## Outsider

dragona said:


> Pero la frase *"imagina, então, que és; não podes ser senão o que hás de ser: nada"* ¿no está mal en su sintaxis?


¿Por qué?

De verdad, la puntuación la encuentro poco ortodoxa (aunque se trata de un poema), pero además de eso no le veo nada de mal a la frase...


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Yo ya he captado lo que quiere decir la frase, Outsider tiene razón, y el motivo por el cual no hice un traducción con un _que_ acentuado es porque en portugués es común leer _o que _para los pronombres interrogativos. Ese pedacito del contexto me recuerda a un dicho: _si del cielo te caen limones, apende a ser limonda..._

[...]Imagina entonces que eres (nada); no puedes ser sino lo que has de ser: nada. No serás menos que eso.

Lea el texto corrido, creo que la gran confusió la hace ese vacio después de "eres", pues uno está acostumbrado a hablar muy claro, pero los poemas hablan el clave, no van a repetir 2 veces la misma palabra.

Creo que concuerdo con Out, veo que hasta literalmente traducida, la frase tiene buena redacción, me ha gustado.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## dragona

Se me vino una idea a la mente, pero no sé si es acertada...
 ¿Podría ser, tal vez, que la verdadera traducción al portugués sea "*imagina, em tão que és*"? 
La traducción al castellano, podria ser entonces "*imagina, entanto eres*" (tal vez me equivoco...), que se interpretaría como "imagina, mientras eres"
¿Sabe alguien si se utiliza esa expresion ("*em tão"*) en portugués?


----------



## Vanda

em tão 
então 

Uma dúvida: mientras não é enquanto no português?


----------



## dragona

Vanda said:


> Uma dúvida: mientras não é enquanto no português?


Sí, es así.

Entonces, ¿no puedo interpretar tampoco "então que és" como "mientras eres" o "ahora que *eres*" ("ahora que *sí* eres", pues después *no serás*)?


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:


> em tão
> então
> Uma dúvida: mientras não é enquanto no português?


Mientras (ES) = Enquanto (PT) 
Exemplo: 
_Mientras tu estudias, yo escucho música_. = Enquanto tu estudas, eu escuto música. 
Boa noite!


----------



## Outsider

dragona said:


> Entonces, ¿no puedo interpretar tampoco "então que és" como "mientras eres" o "ahora que *eres*" ("ahora que *sí* eres", pues después *no serás*)?


No confunda _enquanto_ con _então_.


enquanto: _mientras_
então: _entonces_


----------



## XiaoRoel

imagina, entonces qué eres; no puedes ser sino
lo que has de ser: nada. No será menos que eso.

Creo que a tradución desde o pt. non ten dúbida. Outra cousa sería o orixinal (bengalí?, inglés?) do poema que podería dar outras traducións.

Un saúdo:

Xiao Roel


----------



## Outsider

Disiento:



XiaoRoel said:


> imagina, entonces, que eres; no puedes ser sino,
> lo que has de ser: nada. No será menos que eso.


----------



## okporip

Cheguei muito atrasado a esta discussão, que até parece ter se encerrado, mas me deu vontade de deixar minha contribuição.

Na interpretação da passagem, acho que a questão central é tomar o verbo "ser" na acepção de "existir" (lembremos do "cogito ergo sum" latino, comumente vertido ao português como "penso, logo existo"). 

Decorre daí, para mim, a impressão de que o poema não é assim tão bom -ou melhor: a tradução ao português pode ter sido mal feita, incluindo a questão da pontuação. Ou então, sua dose de "metafísica", como apontou dragona, é tão alta que me resulta difícil acompanhar a idéia. 

Porque, no fim das contas, o que se propõe é que a pessoa a quem o texto se dirige (o "tu") imagine-se existente: "imagina [imperativo], então, que és [que tens existência]". Se minha interpretação se sustenta, eu até usaria o subjuntivo: "imagina, então, que sejas/ existas".


----------

